# Building Shelters/ Organizing Stickies



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Just a suggestion, but can some of the feral stickies be condensed?
There are currently 10 stickies that take up a large portion of the page and requires scrolling to reach the general topics. If they were condensed it would cut the number of stickies in half and keep all of the similar topics of information together in one handy sticky resource.

3 are about caring for, taming and socializing ferals_ … though I feel Merry’s links to the UCL videos needs to remain a stand-alone or heading the sticky topic as the first post for members to read. (2 of these sticky topics are also duplicate links.)_
3 are about outdoor shelters and one is locked_(?) … maybe some of the replies in the locked topic could be added to a condensed outdoor shelter sticky to keep all of that information together._
2 are listing s/n organizations..._ could perhaps be consolodated into one sticky to keep all information together._
1 for how to trap ferals
1 for help w/ vet bills


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Sounds like a good idea, condensing. That is one of the irratating things I find about the new forum is having to scroll down each time. PLus my scoller has worn out so I have to do it on the page arrow....atback

I couldnt figure out how to edit my original one to stick the other two sites on. This new ways of doing things on the forum has me feeling like the giant techno ninny that I am!


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Oh, I think you can't edit something posted in a sticky, but you should be able to add stuff as a different reply?


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Ya i read thru the one but it ran on so long that I wanted to condense my info just into my one reply. sometime when a thread runs on I skip reading all of it.. I felt my info would be lost at the end of the thread.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Yeah. I hope if they get condensed that your posts remain at the front. You really do find the greatest information and videos.
_ps ... I saw your Laverne and White Sox vid. I hope they find homes._


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Thanks Heidi. Esp White Soxs. She is low man on the totem pole in my house and they pick on her. My blind kitty they treat so gentlely but WS they pick on.. she has a timid weak personality and needs to be an only. I hope some one steps up soon ... She would thrive in a forever retired persons home.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

If I believe the stickies can be condensed without hiding important information, they will be*. *

See the Sticky Forum to compare the ease of access. That was an attempt to condense important information. The help there is being ignored by many. That's why the Feral Forum Stickies have remained as is. However, some might be able to be merged.

Cat Forum Site News and Information - Cat Forum : Cat Discussion Forums


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Some Stickies have been merged. There are pros and cons when threads are merged. The forum looks better, but it will be necessary to look under the general subject for your specific problem. You will find several threads to look through. Thanks.

Please PM me if you have a request or suggestion.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

_Curious: am I allowed to PM you?_


----------

